# VFD Enclosure - Ammo Can.



## MikeInOr (Apr 24, 2019)

I am having a heck of a time finding a reasonably priced enclosure for my new Hitachi WJ200 VFD to mount it on my lathe.  The problem is the WJ200 is 6.7" deep so none of the reasonably priced 6" deep NEMA enclosures are deep enough.  All the 7" or 8" deep enclosures cost more than the VFD!

I am really tempted to say the heck with it (Home shop, just me working in it) and use an ammo can as an enclosure.  I don't expect any visits from OSHA!  A 20mm ammo can will easily meet the VFD's listed space requirements.

I am usually pretty good at finding acceptable used electrical items on ebay and google... my ebay-fu and google-fu seem to be broken.

My alternative is to buy a 6" deep enclosure and mill the cover so the face of the VFD can stick out.  I would prefer the VFD to be completely covered.


----------



## dpb (Apr 24, 2019)

Wiegmann hfws 10350861


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Apr 24, 2019)

We use Saginaw enclosures at work.  They are very nicely built and relatively inexpensive.  I have seen them cheaper than new on ebay, too. Saginaw Control & Engineering 12 x 24 x 8

edited to add that they do not include the subpanel.  Tack on an extra 30 bucks for this particular panel.


----------



## MikeInOr (Apr 24, 2019)

The cheapest on the wiegmann I could find is $260.  Do you know some where to get it cheaper?

So far this is the best deal I can find:

*Yuco IP66 Enclosure with Gland Plate, UL Certified, Nema 4, 16 Gauge, Single Door Hinge Cover, Wall-Mount, Galvanized Backplate (12 x 10 x 8)*







Price:$93.56 & *FREE Shipping*



Gland Plate at Bottom of Enclosure (Screw Plate)
2mm Galvanized Backplate
Height: 12 inches (300mm)
Width: 10 inches (250mm)
Depth: 8 inches (200mm)

According to the Hitachi manual it meets the spacing and volume requirements.  I am still looking though.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Apr 24, 2019)

I was looking for the same style can for my CNC controller and VFD and the only place I could find one big enough was Granger, but they wanted $250+ for a sheet metal box with a lid. IDK about you but that is crazy expensive. I have tons of free stainless laying around so I folded one up real fast and tig welded the corners


----------



## Cooter Brown (Apr 24, 2019)

Altelix 16x12x8 Steel NEMA Box 4X Weatherproof Outdoor Equipment Enclosure  | eBay
					

This rugged IP66 rated enclosure features continuous seam welded 18 Gauge (1.2mm thick) steel construction. The enclosure door is fully gasketed making this enclosure suitable for use indoors or outdoors.



					www.ebay.com
				











						10"x10"x8" NEMA 1 Screw Cover Junction Box  Indoor Enclosure  W/Grounding Dimple  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 10"x10"x8" NEMA 1 Screw Cover Junction Box  Indoor Enclosure  W/Grounding Dimple at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				











						12"x12"x8" NEMA 1 Screw Cover Junction Box  Indoor Enclosure  W/Grounding Dimple  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 12"x12"x8" NEMA 1 Screw Cover Junction Box  Indoor Enclosure  W/Grounding Dimple at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				











						E-BOX - 12128SC 12x12x8  Galvanized and Painted Screw Cover Box, NEMA 1  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for E-BOX - 12128SC 12x12x8  Galvanized and Painted Screw Cover Box, NEMA 1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				











						Electric Box Nema 3R Cont Hinge 18258 A Cooper B-Line 16166 RHC 16*16*8  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Electric Box Nema 3R Cont Hinge 18258 A Cooper B-Line 16166 RHC 16*16*8 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Eddyde (Apr 24, 2019)

I like the ammo can idea. As long as you provide proper ventilation for the VFD I don't see anything wrong.


----------



## MikeInOr (Apr 24, 2019)

Finally settled on this one from ebay:

Enclosr,Metallc,14In.H x 12In.W x 8In.D WIEGMANN N1C121408

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Enclosr-Me...h1paCeAE:sc:ShippingMethodExpress!97756!US!-1

for $78.32  I think it will be perfect, it should mount on my lathe without being in the way too much.  

I appreciate all the suggestions!  ...I might have bought the Cooper 16166 if I hadn't already clicked the buy button!  I am a little humiliated being out ebay searched though.  


P.S. I was really tempted to go the Ammo can route!!!!  With ventilation holes.


----------



## Radials (Apr 24, 2019)

MikeInOr said:


> P.S. I was really tempted to go the Ammo can route!!!!  With ventilation holes.



I almost feel that it would be required for the vent holes to have been made with bird shot if you went that route.


----------



## westerner (Apr 24, 2019)

Radials said:


> I almost feel that it would be required for the vent holes to have been made with bird shot if you went that route.


Oh, THAT is funny! Liked that alot! Are you sure, though, that Bird Shot will give the correct amount of ventilation? The requirements my GS2 from Automation Direct gave, I would think at least "2" shot steel, or perhaps "00" Buck would be needed


----------



## hman (Apr 25, 2019)

When I built enclosures for my VFDs, I cut out largish holes with a hole saw, then attached metal "screening" (aluminum plate punched with ~⅛" holes on ~¼" centers) to the walls on the inside face.


----------



## cathead (Apr 25, 2019)

I mounted mine on a pedestal from the ceiling.  It's still handy and visible that way yet out of the way of chips.  It has a plexiglass
door on the front so I can see the frequency.  Also I added screening like hman and added a 12 volt computer fan to remove the heat. 
The semiconductors and electrolytic capacitors will be short lived if they run too hot.



VFD hanging on the ceiling

View media item 94587


----------



## machPete99 (Apr 25, 2019)

Here are a couple of options for relatively simple setup that I typically use:

Hammond EJ12108 NEMA13 12x10x8 $101.63


			https://www.alliedelec.com/hammond-manufacturing-ej12108/70166770/
		


Hubbell-Wiegmann Ultimate Mini-Max series enclosure, NEMA 4/12, 12 x 10 x 8in $90





						Enclosure: 12 x 10 x 8in, wall mount, carbon steel (PN# BN4121008CHQT) | AutomationDirect
					

BN4121008CHQT - Hubbell-Wiegmann Ultimate Mini-Max series enclosure, NEMA 4/12, 12 x 10 x 8in (HxWxD), wall mount, carbon steel, ANSI 61 gray,...



					www.automationdirect.com


----------



## macardoso (Apr 25, 2019)

I've found all my enclosures as surplus on ebay or HGR. Although many are already cut up, there are some that are new. 

For example my most recent 24x36x8 enclosure for my CNC was new surplus from eBay for $90, free shipping.

Most new off the shelf enclosures can be prohibitively expensive for home use.


https://hgrinc.com/?all=1&view&aisl...nclosure&per_page=24&min_price&max_price&pn=1 

Small knockout holes can be plugged with clean and professional looking hole caps.


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 25, 2019)

Craigslist is always a good source. I’ve seen many enclosures in my local CL adds. Cheap to people just wanna throw them away.
Big box stores also sell enclosures. I’ve seen a plastic or fiberglass type used for lawn irrigation systems at menards. Cheap


----------



## MikeInOr (Apr 25, 2019)

Radials said:


> I almost feel that it would be required for the vent holes to have been made with bird shot if you went that route.



My boss is an avid "Star Craft" online game player (never played it myself).  He wanted his new computer case to look like a battle scared star ship.  We had a great time taking it out and putting holes in it with .17's, 22's, 9mm's and a 50ae.  Being absolutely OCD he had every hole carefully chalked out on the case including the angle he wanted it to come from before we ever went to work creating art.  It turned out really good after he spent many hours hand painting blast marks around every hole.  Of course the numerous grouped .17 holes lined up with his CPU cooler.  If I can get a pic from him I will post it.

Most of the time I can score really good deals on ebay and craigslist (I believe "Bottom feeder" is the proper term).  But that only works well when I am not in a hurry. I have spent YEARS waiting to score a good deal on a machine (12" Powermatic table saw and Davis Wells horizontal boring machine for below scrap value come to mind... I am a wood worker).  I scored the brand new 3hp Hitachi WJ200 on ebay several months ago for $210.  $78 on a stupid enclosure is extravagant for me!  

Now I need to find a decent price on the bottom plate.  WIEGMANN part number -  2W823.  I can only find a 5 pack on ebay.  Grainger has a good price but I don't have a local grainger and buying anything from them usually costs more for shipping than the item I am buying.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Apr 25, 2019)

Greenlee Ball Bearing Knockout Punch Set 735BB tool industrial conduit 735 BB  | eBay
					

Made for punching holes in AC units cases for Conduit connections. Be sure to enlarge photos for a good look! What you see is what you get. What You See Is What You Get! What You See Is What You Get !



					rover.ebay.com
				




Might be a good idea to get a set of knockout dies..... That's how cut all the holes in my stainless box.....


----------



## MikeInOr (Apr 25, 2019)

Cooter Brown said:


> Greenlee Ball Bearing Knockout Punch Set 735BB tool industrial conduit 735 BB  | eBay
> 
> 
> Made for punching holes in AC units cases for Conduit connections. Be sure to enlarge photos for a good look! What you see is what you get. What You See Is What You Get! What You See Is What You Get !
> ...



That is definitely the best way to do it... but $90 ugh... I think there are other tools I would get more use out of.  For me this would be a HF tool... really handy for the job at hand but not too likely to come around too often for me.  If there is a tool I will get a lot of use out of I don't mind paying for quality... but I just don't customize a lot electrical enclosures and all my studs are wood, not metal.


----------



## gcaldicott (Apr 26, 2019)

I use FAT50 Caliber ammo cans. They are cheap and work great. I drill holes for ventilation and cover the inside of the holes with scotchbrite pad material to filter the air. Two holes on the bottom and two holes on the sides near the top.


----------



## MikeInOr (Apr 26, 2019)

gcaldicott said:


> I use FAT50 Caliber ammo cans. They are cheap and work great. I drill holes for ventilation and cover the inside of the holes with scotchbrite pad material to filter the air. Two holes on the bottom and two holes on the sides near the top.




Exactly what I was thinking... before I talked myself out of it...


----------

